# I don't mind not getting tipped by young or broke people.



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I get it if you are struggling and you are going to a job interview it's fine not tipping. If you are going to get your car picked up after spending hours on a highway the night before waiting for a tow truck and then getting the run around for the third time because they won't fix your transmission I don't expect a tip.

I can tell by where people live if they have money or not. I know in my are there is not a lot of money, but if you try to get in the car with beer in a cup and are going out to a bar and live in a very nice home in a gated community I expect a tip. If you moved form Boston where the pay is good and now are living in this lower cost are and are going to the beach and I let you use my charger then I expect a tip, plus it was almost impossible to find your townhouse condo. If I am picking you up at the beach and I'm not familiar where I am dropping you off and it feels like I'm driving in circles and I get to your gated townhouse and you don't know how the gate code works I expect a tip, plus I had to wait for you on a busy beach road because you were not ready.

Sometimes the poor people surprise you with a tip, one guy yesterday gave me $10 for a $3 ride. but if I can tell you make good money and are going out to have fun at least throw me at least $2. Broke people who don't tip, unless they ask for a favor or need help with groceries or were PITA get 5 stars. people with money who don't tip get 4 stars.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Correction, in countries that value property right protection, like America, poverty is a choice.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Dukedawg said:


> Correction, in countries that value property right protection, like America, poverty is a choice.


Poverty is never a choice, no one would choose to live in poverty if there was an alternative.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Poverty is never a choice, no one would choose to live in poverty if there was an alternative.


You're right. The people who are wealthy had no choice in making their benjamins. Fate. And the people who are poor also are only following fare. Free will does not exist and we should probably recognize the inability to raise our standard of living, and just stop reproducing.

You've clearly never worked or been around low socioeconomix classes. In general, their dedication to education and work ethic leaves something to be desired.


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

Dukedawg said:


> You're opinion matters about as much as how much a sex change would cost me.


Isn't that kind of expensive?? lol


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> Isn't that kind of expensive?? lol


No idea the cost, because I don't plan on having one. Hence, the cost doesn't matter to me...


----------

